# New Guy Looking for work



## Duskling (Sep 8, 2008)

Duskling here reporting for duty!

I have noticed that a lot of people are willing to pay for a good story, one that, i assume, has their character in it and, from what i can gather, typically a yiff type of setting.

Im here to offer myself as a hired gun, of sorts.
i use the word hired in very loose words, because at this point, being as rusty as i am, i could not even dream of charging someone for my writing

but i am willing to write for someone who would be willing to be written for. I will let you pick the:
1 rating (my specialty is R  to NC17, but can really be anything)
2 Characters (probably you of course, but anyone else you would like)
3 Fetishes if needed (no need to pull punches on my part, can do any fetish,    scat, BDSM, rape, cubby, torture, snuff... but also can be more mellow just using those as an extreme end of what i will do)
4 Genders (anything yet again, enjoys the M/M, M/m or m/m variety personally)
5. storyline (am good at writing epic fantasy and drama, if you want me to pic i can)
6 anything else you request.

like i said, i'm not quite worthy of pay yet, but would love to have an opprotunity to prove myself as a writer

PM me if interested

Link to most recent of work: (please ignore the typos, the main story was what i was trying to get accross) WARNING ADULT CONTENT!!!!! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1543396/  WARNING ADULT CONTENT!!!!!


----------



## ScottyDM (Sep 10, 2008)

Over at TF Central they have a request thread for exactly this sort of thing--if you can write transformation. I get the impression that the actual transformation scene is at least as important as the story. In other words, sort of like writing porn, but it's not really porn (unless you write it that way too).

Scotty


----------



## Poetigress (Sep 10, 2008)

You might get more takers if you post at least a sample of your work on your FA page.  I think most people would want to see what you can do before they get you working on their project, even if you are working for free.


----------



## Duskling (Sep 12, 2008)

posted my first work for FA; commisioned by one Silbilus


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a unique take on the TF genre as an idea . . . if you'd like to give it a stab, I posted its details in a thread some time ago (and am still thinking about trying it myself):
- http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24253


----------



## ScottyDM (Sep 13, 2008)

I noticed, Stratadrake, and left a reply.


Scotty


----------

